# Problem z Bateria

## grpi84

Witam

Mam pewien uciążliwy problem , którego nie umiem rozwiązać:

Mam Netbooka HP Mini 311, kupiłem go ok rok temu.

Od samego początku oszczędzałem baterię, głównie siedząc podłączony do zasilacza.

Na semej baterii przepracowałem tak na oko nie więcej niż 10h.

Dzisiaj stało się coś dziwnego:

Przypadkowo nie docisnąłem zasilacza, laptop nagle się wyłączył

Gdy go uruchomiłem okazało się, żewskaźnik baterii pokazuje 50%.

Ponownie odłączyłem zasilacz, gdy wskaźnik dotarł do 48% komputer znowu umarł.

```
cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state 

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          discharging

present rate:            unknown

remaining capacity:      4704 mAh

present voltage:         12269 mV

cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info  

present:                 yes

design capacity:         5100 mAh

last full capacity:      4704 mAh

battery technology:      rechargeable

design voltage:          10800 mV

design capacity warning: 578 mAh

design capacity low:     338 mAh

capacity granularity 1:  10 mAh

capacity granularity 2:  25 mAh

model number:            Primary

serial number:            

battery type:            NiMH

OEM info:                Hewlett-Packard

```

Dziwne,....

Może komputer sie myli?

Czy jest jakiś sposób, żeby np skalibrować baterię ?

Jak można to zdiagnozować / naprawić

Help

Z góry dzięki

----------

## Chaos Engine

Pracowanie cały czas na zasilaczu to rozwalanie baterii raczej. Baterię trzeba rozładowywać do zera co jakiś czas.

----------

## sza_ry

To jest metoda, jeśli bateria w tym czasie leży w szufladzie (nie dotyczy niektórych urządzeń!!!).

Proponuję poczytać o utrzymaniu baterii, choć wiele w tym temacie bzdur krąży po sieci.

Opcja kalibracji baterii bywa czasami dostępna w biosie.

Wyłączanie około 50% faktycznie jest dziwne. Właśnie co to znaczy "umarł". Zrobił szhutdown, zahibernował się czy po prostu wszystko zgasło (łącznie z wszystkimi lampkami od uśpienia). Po ponownym podłączeniu zasilania wystarczy go obudzić czy startuje od zera.

Ustawienie momentu uśpienia jest np w ustawieniach KDE

i to chyba tyle powiedziała mi moja szklana kula.

----------

## sherszen

Na zasilaczu można pracować, nawet jeśli bateria jest w środku. Komputer jej nie używa i nie jest okresowo doładowywana, co nie jest dla niej szkodliwe. Gdy wyłączam komputer pozostawiam laptopa na zasilaczu, wtedy na pewno nic z baterii nie skorzysta (na początku odłączałem, to zawsze przez noc jakąś tam część baterii używało przez noc). Raz na tydzień warto też baterie rozładować.

Najprawdopodobniej musisz zainwestować w nową baterię i odpowiednio o nią dbać.

----------

## nifk

Nie obiecuję że cokolwiek pomogę, ale jaki wskaźnik wskazuje 50%? W sensie skąd przychodzi informacja, że zostało jeszcze 50%?

Czy próbowałeś może oszacować czas, po którym maszyna się wyłącza?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Chaos Engine wrote:*   

> Pracowanie cały czas na zasilaczu to rozwalanie baterii raczej. Baterię trzeba rozładowywać do zera co jakiś czas.

 

Bzdura.

Jezeli bedziesz co jakis czas rozladowywal baterie do 'zera' do ja po prostu uszkodzisz. Sam komputer jak pracuje na zasilaczu a bateria jest naladowana to odcina od niej zasilanie, wyjmowanie baterii 'bo pracuje na zasilaczu' jest strzalem w stope.

Polecam poczytac o ogniwach litowojonowych i litowopolimerowych oraz o tym, jak sie z nimi obchodzic.

----------

## grpi84

Wielkie dzięki za sugestie.

Znalazłem mój problem na forach hp:

http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware/Battery-dies-when-at-around-48/m-p/478923

Mi bateria pada dokladnie przy 48%.

Wygląda na to , że to jakaś wada fabryczna , jutro dzwonie do serwisu, zobaczymy co powiedzą

----------

